# New SIg



## Kado (Apr 18, 2010)

Original Render:


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

The colors are very eye catching (in a good way). 
I like the emphasis of pink on the render.
The blurring looks good, maybe try having it in a set pattern(it seems a bit all over)?


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

There isn't any real flow, and the render's been sized down a bit too muchs for the canvas size *

The colours are very eye catching and vibrant, great job with them. It's a nice piece, I'd personally love it a lot more if the render was blended in, and a bit larger*


* = Although it's a very skinny tall render to begin with, and I doubt my ideas above about the sizing would work unless you just used the head/hand. So you can ignore those comments


----------

